# What are you adding to your haunt this year???



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm trying to find the time to build some more props. I finished my flying crank ghost about a month ago, and I am starting on my London After Midnight static prop. My kids told me they want me to build them a scare crow as well. I really have my work cut out for me. Speaking of scare crows, does anybody have any ideas on what to use for a head? I'm thinking of a Jack O' Lantern of some sort. What plans are you using for your FCG Creepybob? I'd like to hear some details about it. 

Mike


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Pugsly, what is London After Midnight? I'm also thinking of making a scarecrow. For the head I will either use a foam pumpkin with a scary face carved in or a burlap sack. I think the pumpkin would be good so I can stick a light in it. Maybe even use a radio and a "Mr. Microphone" to talk through it and maybe run some fishing line to the arms to move them around a bit. I remember seeing a movie on TV when I was a kid called "Night of the Scarecrow" It freaked me out so I figure it might work on the ToTs this year. I also want to enhance a prop we already use. It's the one that gets the most jumps. It's a pile of leaves with a rake under it. When I step on the handle, the leaves rustle. Simple, but very effective. I want to add a set of glowing eyes this year so when I move the rake, the leaves raise up enough to show the eyes.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Nozoki, I also like the "Scarecrow" theme. I want to use that for my yard haunt sometime--unfortunately I was out voted this year, and we seem to be heading towards a Zombie Clown theme. Not quite sure what we will need for it--But I do want a few mini circus tents about, maybe some corpses wrapped in spider webs painted pink like cotton candy. We could give out Popcorn balls--I have a recipe for bloody popcorn that looks incredible-I could add some gummy worms to it for a special effect. I also want to use the voice inhancers you can pick up at Toys-R-us for cheap. I was thinking of making a few pop-out collapsible boxes for us to hide in, but I think that I might do something besides the obvious with them.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Pugsly I am going to use the plans from Phantasmachanics http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fcghost1.html but I am going to do a different ghost like the one at http://www.vilethings.com/id20.htm . I like the skeleton better. The other thing I am changing from Phantasmechanics is I am going to use an old breadmaker motor instead of buying one. The breadmaker motor is pretty powerful, I just have to slow down the speed a little.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm going to have (2)impaled skeletons,one on each side of my sidewalk.I can't afford to be sued by the parents of the TOTS if I make my yard haunt TOO gross(even tho I'd love to).It's bad enough that some kids refuse to come up my driveway in fear that something is going to get them.(I have scared enough parents in the process also).

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Rod we have the same problem too. My wife usually has to go to the front gate to give out candy because the kids are too scared to come to the front door.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah but AIN'T IT FUN!!!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

We've been handing out candy on the outside of the yard haunt. Then the TOTs can either go back down the driveway or walk through the haunt. Even went as far as putting up a black trashbag fence so you couldn't see into the haunt on the way up the driveway.

Dead clowns and circus music. More ground breaker corpses and may even make a styrofoam coffin. Going to try some new things with lighting.

Nozoki, I LOVE that rake in the leaves idea. May try that one myself.


Just a thought from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Sometimes I feel like a toothless vampire. Sometimes I feel like a nut.


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Putrid. That was one of those last minute ideas we had that just worked so well. I guess kids are so desensitized to the ghosts and witches, but a harmless pile of leaves that starts to move by itself is a different story. And it wasn't just kids. Adults would stare at it for ten minutes waiting for it to move again. I had a big black cloak on and that would cover my feet so they couldn't see me stepping on the handle. Put a small block of wood about halfway down the handle to give you some leverage and cover the whole thing with leaves. They'll never know it's you.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

Where do I begin...
I've made a couple of pillars that I will add to the cemetery fence that I made last year, complete with coach lights and skull facades. I have two static props that I plan on displaying in the front yard (London After Midnight and Bloodfeast masks: http://www.deathstudios.com). These two will also be hooked up with audio tracks that I'm in the process of creating and motion detected flood light assemblies. I made a rocking tombstone and a tombstone container that opens displaying a masked prop inside. I created a crate beast (motion detector included) with glow in the dark foot prints leading to it. I'm in the process of constructing an FCG (with a few modifications) and an air actuated pop-up. Then of course, no one can have enough tombstones, so I will make another half dozen or so before Halloween. I've made some "Eyes In The Bushes" props using LEDs and ping-pong balls. These, I believe, will get a wonderful reaction from the TOTs. Construction was fairly simple and instructions on http://www.enter.net/~jurina/eyes.htm were straight-foward. Lastly, I plan on reVAMPing all of the audio I used as ambience last year. This may seem like a lot, but when you spread it over 9 months and you take one project at a time, things go pretty smoothly. I try to allow time for modifications and additions... also, you never know when something someone says here in this forum sparks an idea. I can post pictures if anyone wants to see. Let me know.

-fly


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Sprfly, I would like to see pics of those eyes you made. I'm thinking of making a few myself. Did you use ac power or batteries?

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

9 volt batteries, 1 each per set of green LED eyes. I will post pictures when I get a chance to upload them.

-fly


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Still hoping to add an axworthy flying ghost this year. I haven't put much thought into it yet though. I have the motor and one bicycle. I need another bike unless I only have it fly back and forth in front of the house. I figure I will start working on it early September.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

Wolf,
I've been considering an Axworthy ghost for some time now, but the trouble I've been having is coming up with a design that doesn't need trees. We live in a new community and the only trees that dot the landscape are saplings. Nothing available (except the house) sturdy enough to support what is needed for the standard design. Does anyone have any suggestions?

-fly


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I have been wanting to combine the axworthy ghost with the FCG. Here is my idea. The motor and mount for the FCG would have a wheel on it. This is the train. I would build a rail (instead of rope) that spans a certain distance. The motor and mount would suspend from the wheel and the wheel would ride the rail. One end of the rail would be a pivot point. at the other there would be a motor that would lift that end of the rail up and down creating a pitch that the train would roll down. When it's up it will roll forward, when it's down it will roll backwards. The FCG would need a self contained power source. A 6v battery should do.

I think an FCG gliding across the yard would make a great effect.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

AHH.I sense wheels turning sinse summer is drawing to a close.May all hauntings be bright with fright!HEHEHE!

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

Nozoki,
Here are pics of those "Eyes In The Bushes" props. They aren't illuminated...but, imagine all the white area a light green in color. I may not have to hand out any candy this year!!!

-fly


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Sprfly. Great pics. What size resistor did you wind up using with the 9volt? I might run out to radio shack today and get the parts I need. Also, have you tried any of the blinking LEDs? I would like to find some that don't blink at a constant rate, but just cut off for a half a second. You gonna add any sound fx to them. Some growling or wet breathing sounds would really add a nice touch.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, that's sounds like a great idea (sound effects). I was thinking about just putting them in random places throughout the yard, but I also thought that grouped together they might have more of an impact. Nozoki, I hope this helps...











-fly


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey sprfly, what if you used a clear half ball for each eye like the one's that hold toys in the gun machine. You could use a half an eye. Then use a paint that isn't too think and paint them like the ones you have then add a low wattage light behind them. It will light up the inside and show the colors when it shines through the paint and won't shine through the black.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly


----------



## phantom (Aug 7, 2003)

since i've just started decorating my yard a lot, im now adding a cemetery, cemetery fence, mini mister, spooky tree prop, and a grim reaper, and maybe an animated hangmans noose.

sincerly Phantom.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Phantom, do you have any pics for us? You can load them in the photo album. All you have to do is e-mail admin for a photo account. Mine are there

They mostly come out at night........Mostly


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm definitely going to add a tombstone, some blow-mold skeleton arms to stick in a "man-eating plant" and a lantern with a blinking fake candle. 

Everything else is up in the air. If I get around to painting them, I'll have 3-7 more tombstones. If I can find a place to store it, I'd like to make a cheesecloth ghost similar to this one. If I don't have the space for the ghost, I'll resort to my back-up plan: a severed head and some rats.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool Atomic! Are you just starting to go big on Halloween?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, kinda. I used to really decorate most of my house and yard when I was a little kid (but it was 99% cheesy paper and cardboard decorations). Then my family moved around a couple of times, so I was limited to decorating the windows and the insides of apartments. Then we moved to an actual house again and I now have some more room to do stuff. Now I'm doing actual scenes and using themes instead of just putting random decorations up all over the place. Right now, I've got more of a "window haunt" and some stuff in the yard rather than a yard haunt. For the past few years, I've been saving my $20-40 Halloween budget to buy as much stuff as possible after Halloween so that I can eventually make a full-fledged yard haunt (What can I say? I need the rest of my money for college expenses...). But then again, I only get two trick-or-treaters so it all works out.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*
Atomic,

I saw that same ghost and thought it looked pretty good. I wonder how much cheese cloth they used? I went to the fabric store over the weekend, and cheese cloth there was about $1.45 a yard. I wonder if wal-mart sells cheese cloth cheaper?

For the rest of the folks who might have seen my prior post, in addition to my cemetery I am building in the front yard, I am also going to be installing a skull fountain like this one: http://members.aol.com/toyguy710/halloween4.html except I think I might try using the mister I just bought off eBay in the fountain as well, to give it a spooky foggy effect. 

Also, I am planning on having a Halloween party, so inside the house, I am going go try to go with a mortuary theme, and want to build a toe-pincher coffin, then put some plexiglass over the corpse that will be inside the coffin, then use the whole thing for a buffet table. LOL 

My husband just shakes his head. 

tootles! 
*

Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I e-mailed the guy who made that ghost awhile back. He said that three to four yards of cheesecloth should do the trick. However, I've heard that cheesecloth can shrink a little when treated with Rit-Whitener and that it's a good idea buy an extra half a yard to make up for that.

I like your buffet table idea, Groove Thang. Have you ever seen the "Plexiglass Man" on this website before?


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

They sell cheese cloth at Lowes. I can't remember the exact price, but I think it's cheaper that Wal-Mart. Look in the painting section near the masking tape.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Hey, Mystery. No, I hadn't seen that site, but that is essentially what I am planning on doing, except I think for stability's sake, I will probably build an actual plywood coffin to put the corpse in, since I am not sure if the cardboard would hold all the buffet items too well. Thanks for the site, though -- it has lots of great ideas for cheap stuff on it!

Nozoki, thanks for the info on Lowe's. I'll check it out when I get a chance.

I did some quick looking on the 'net, and I didn't find it on Lowe's or Wal-Mart's sites, but I did find cheesecloth listed on the DoitBest site:

http://doitbest.com/shop/find2.asp?...617D97GA6878N9E7LWXWGRRNSH2210E&SAFE=1&redir=

The DoitBest brand of cheesecloth is only $1.69 per 5 yards and $1.99 for 10 yards. Sounds like the ticket to me!
*

Groove Thang >:-o


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I've heard that it's best to have cheesecloth that has a length and width of a yard. Does DoItBest's stuff have that width? Some website recommended not using the prepackaged stuff for a ghost due to the width of the cloth. Let us know how it turns out if you buy cheesecloth from DoItBest.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't know if you guy's and gal's have a Hancock's fabric's but that's where I purchased my cheesecloth. I think I paid .69 a yard for it. That's pretty cheap!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I was just thinking that this should be higher on the list since we have so many new people.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well now I'm on to the FCG body. I just made some rib's out of foam with a small spine. I'll be doing the arm's and hand's this weekend. For the motor I am using an old breadmaker motor and slowing the speed down a little. It is already pretty slow but not enough for the FCG.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

If I get the clowns done I was thinking of a 'peppers ghost' using a 40x60 sheet of temperd glass. Put this at a corner along the path so TOT's will have to walk up to it.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, I think I paid $.50 per yard at Wal Mart for my cheese cloth for my FCG. They sell it off a bolt, and it is a full yard wide. They have it in the craft section. 

Mike


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Dude, the screamin's the best part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;>)

Dark Gardener


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

You fabulously evil things, you!!! You are all too much...I'm loving it! Especially that rake in the leaves thing...how delicious is that?!? Well, now for my 2 cents...I have invited a gaggle of pre-teens to my yard haunt for a little Urban Legend. You see, I live out in the country and my home is surrounded by thick woods. My guests will join me at dusk, in the back garden for the telling of "The Bride of Limington". The story is about a lovely, young couple (with everything to live for, of course!) that is driving home from the wedding of their dreams, on a long, winding road on a foggy Halloween night...suddenly the groom sees a dark figure ahead and hits the brakes. The car skids off the road and plunges into the woods, hitting a tree. Both the honeymooners are thrown from the vehicle...anyway, after a little character build-up and some local lore, the story will close with "And it is said that, every Halloween, if you listen very carefully, you can almost hear the Bride of Limington calling to her beloved..." And, at this point a tall and lovely young blonde thing dressed in a bloody, dirt-streaked wedding gown staggers out of the trees, holding a bouquet of dead white roses in one hand, a bloody tie in the other, calling in a soft, shuddering voice, "Edward, Edward..." Of course, dear husband is in the woods with the fog machine, helping create the mood...he he he...[}]

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Di-Ellen. What if you add some object's or something like that to your story and "plant" them on the side of the road or on tree's on the way to your house. As your guest's drive to your house some of them might notice the item's be it a dark type of figure on the side of the road or whatever. They see it and pay it no-never-mind but as you tell the story you include these item's and they start to think about what they saw on the way. Most will think of it to themselves and try to dismiss it then other's might get freaked!! How about that?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

How fabulous!!! A steering wheel dangling from a tree branch perhaps? Or hubcaps lying in the ditch? I am simply giddy with anticipation!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Di-Ellen, do you garden in the dark? Or do you cultivate dark and evil thing's? Bwahahahaohohhahaha!!!!(that's supposed to be an evil laugh)

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey creepybob. We all need a place to hide the evidence, hence my dark garden.....

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

That's a good idea. It will also grow some great vegetables like some "Head's" of lettuce and some "Ears" of corn and don't forget to plant the "Eyes" of the potatoes!!! Here's a picture of a ceramic head that my wife did up this year.








Look's pretty cool huh!! She used liquid latex with some paper towel's and some toilet paper. She then colored it with some stain.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

putrid,

You can find a cheaper way to do the Pepper's Ghost effect here.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Looks like somebody's mother-in-law!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey I think it's one of David's ex's!!! Or is that Rod's, oh I forgot which one it is.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Creepybob,do ya think its kinda......HORNY???!!Yuk YUK

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Atomic Mystery Monster, I work at a glass factory. All I have to do is put in an order and I can get glass for free. I did check out your link. NICE! If I had to do without the glass that would be THE way to go. In fact that would be a lot easier than trying to stand a 80+ pound sheet of tempered 1/4 inch. Thanks for the link.

Creepybob, your wife is cool.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Purtrid,is she kinda....HORNY?!!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey!!! Why are you asking Putrid if my wife is horny. I thought I smelled something rancid in my house last week.LOL.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Wasn't me. Check the icebox. Might of left something there. AH yes, nothing like wolly mammoth cake. LOL



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Maybe it was a "moldie oldie"burger?Ya think?

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

My wife laughed when she read the post. And of course I am married so I guess the horny part has been gone.LOLOLOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's too bad, creepy! But you know what that monster up there has to wear a bell? Her horns don't work!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

But what if it's a male? Don't horn's normally blow when you squeeze the little ball thing, Oh wait a minute that would make it squeal wouldn't it.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

All I know know if someone squeezed my little ball thing my horns would blow!lol.

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Creepybob, the "Horny thing" is really AWESOME Was it hard to make? Did you have a volunteer model, hehehehehe

You know what I am adding to my HAUNT this year....
My 2yr old daughter who decided it was time to act like Reagan in the Exorcist and hit me with projectile vomit all night, LOL!

ann~~
At this point she'd make a TERRIFIC prop.
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey creepybob! That "horny thing" is fabulous and would look most ceremoniously perfect surrounded by lit candles...love the shredded flesh effect around the eyes (at least I HOPE it's an "effect"; never can tell with us "comfortfoodcookin' gals)...tell the wife "nicely done".

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Time to bump it up.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That "horny head"looks like it could bump you up a little.LOL.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, Ok I get the "Point". Allright I guess that was wwwaaayyyy too obvious.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

To quote Ash from Army of Darkness,"ooooo,thats gotta hurt!"

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Ooooh it,...hurt's so good. Since we're on song's this morning!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## LadyDreamer (Aug 19, 2003)

Last year, I set up my house on Halloween...nothing major, but I would love to own and operate my own haunted house one day. Anyhoo, I enclosed my front porch with black fabric and hung bones for decoration on the outside of the cloth. Inside I lit with orange pumpkin lights and dragged up our ugly brown easy chairs from the basement where my mother sat and passed out candy. I also hung skulls from our trees, had heads on stakes, and borrowed strobe lights to illuminate the whole thing. This year, I want to get my mom in a kick-ass witch costume and do her makeup, and cover our alluminum fence with burlap and have my friends and I hide behind the burlap to scare the kids. Any other ideas for me?


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Ideas? Hmmmm...let me see. Well, I know you've come to the right place. Would anyone like to chime in and post some ideas? Ladydreamer, you asked for it!!!

-fly*


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey welcome to our Halloween forum LadyDreamer!!! Oh have we got ideas for you. Click on my signature link at the bottom of this post and you'll see my photo album here at the forum. You can also check out the other member's photo album's too. Other than that we'd inundate you with ideas.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

LadyDreamer,

Jim Warfield came up with a great surprise that can be put on a porch that you can find here. That, and the Monsterlist is always a good source for ideas.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a wooden wishingwell in my yard that I usually put a skeleton in along with a green glowing light and some cobwebs. This year I want to add some fake foam boards across the top and plastic chain to "hold" it down while a monster is trying to escape.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey ladydreamer,welcome to our "demented"family.How about Granny holding onto a corpse head?check out www.creativecorpses.com .just for grins check out some of the props and ideas the others on this forum have done.Pretty good stuff.

rod spain


----------



## LadyDreamer (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you everyone for the welcome and also the ideas...I never expected so many after just one day!!! You guys ROCK! I'll definitely do something with spiders. I have a gross of cheap plastic spider rings with the ring cut off (I was going to stick them all over the walls of my room); I'll probably hang them from the trees with fishing wire. Granny with a head on a stake would be cool too. I wish I could get my kid brother to help scare some TOTs, but he's too cool to help his dorky sister. Maybe I'll just knock him unconcious, tie him up, and have him be the torture victim!!! heh heh heh!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I could tell ya some neat homemade makeup to make him look like a victim!Just let me know.

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

It sound's like he is already the victim!!!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You might be right.He may need some makeup to make him look better!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Welcome Ladydreamer! Another newbie, Phantom, asked for some theme help, they also decorate their porch--this was what I posted to them, maybe you can use the ideas.
How big is your porch? Nessities are, casket and casket drape, with corpse or live actor. Candleabras/with candles of course, paper mache' raven--with glowing eyes(paint with UV or have LED lights wired into it. lots and lots of webs and spideys (You can use the UV webbing if your going to use black lite, which I highly recommend). Some dead bouquets of flowers, lots of creepy family portraits hanging on the walls(?)Crusty lace curtins or drapes.LOL, I just realized that what I have pictured looks alot like one of the scenes in the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland. Have fun!*


"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Hooded Shadow (Aug 29, 2003)

[8]
Hmmmm Halloween Plans[}]

>Scare Kids
>Dress up
>Carve a pumkin or two
>Put up some decorations
>watch horror movies
>hanging out with friends
>Scare Kids with friends 

[8]Hooded[8]

Queen of Hearts, King of Spades, when you die, I'll make you pay


----------



## neongrave (Sep 5, 2003)

in regards to the what to use for a scarecrow head,,i used a foam jack-o-lantern,,found at target.i replaced the light with a flickerflame bulb..good effect


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey welcome neongrave to the "Best" Halloween forum on the net. It's nice to see people from around the globe. Tell us about yourself and what you do for Halloween. Make sure and check out our photo album to see our member's picture's of their haunts.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## LadyDreamer (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks, Wicked! I love the dead flowers and portraits; I'll probably use 'em. Sadly, my porch is only abut three feet wide by about twelve feet long, so that isn't an ideal casket placement...maybe I'll get a used one and put it on my lawn! ha ha! And thanks, Rod, my brother's in DIRE need of makeup-anything would be an improvement on him! (I can't say that...people say he looks just like me)


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey ladyDreamer,did you get my e-mail reply?

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Welcome LadyDreamer and Neongrave. Come join in our little demented think tank. LOL

LadyDreamer. Your front porch is a bit thin but perfect for an easy scare. I don't know how your porch is built. Do you enter form the middle or have to travel all the way from one end to the other? Either way will work. The long hallway would be best but do with what you got. Good things happen that way. Decorate the outside of it with all your lights and things. Try to get it as dark as possible inside the porch itself. Even using black trash bags against the house and block all light coming from your windows. 

Needed things
a lamp with a 40 watt bulb.
Extension cord.
Mom dressed as darkly as possible.

The easy scare.
Your mom will be able to see the TOTs enter the porch and come toward her. The TOTs wont know she's there. Mom turns on the light and listens to the TOTs scream. EASY.
To make it harder for the TOTs to see in the dark put a light at the entry directed to shine in there eyes. Don't use strobes for this !!!DANGEROUS!!!

Neongrave. It's nice to have people from all parts of the planet here. Please tell us more about yourself and what traditions you have for this holiday.


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome Neongrave also,don't forget to ask Putrid what planet he's from!!LOL.he's our O.C.C.O.C.P.=Offical Chief Clown Of Cheap Props.

rod spain


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

I made skeleton arm wall sconces this year for the wall along the stairs going down to the basement. They look great so far, but I need to find some light bulbs that looks spooky. No one has Christmas candle light bulbs out yet so I am at a loss. Anyone have an idea for spooky bulbs, nightlight sized?


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

One more cool thing for my party. I made a punch bowl that has a suction pump bringing the juice through the mouth of a skeleton. So folks will hold their cups up under his mouth to fill er' up. I angled a strobe light over it and the movement of the punch looks really cool. Plus the skeleton has only one eyeball that looks right at you! Eeek. Both of these ideas I got off the web


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Spooky...
I saw some battery-operated candles (Christmas decorations) at Hobby Lobby the other week that you could incorporate into your wall sconces. Unfortunately, a lot of people don't have Hobby Lobbys in their city. Good luck.

-fly*


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

I sure _don't_ have one of those stores, but the way retails go, I'm sure they will be out soon in the mainstream stores. I have found "flicker bulbs" on the net, but who wants to buy lightbulbs online. Geesh!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes, Rod, I got your email and it sounds like a great idea. My mother is not exactly the haunting type, so she'll need something easy like Putrid suggested. Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Huh?



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HEHEHEHE David!I'll never tell!LOL.Hey bub she e-mailed for some gory homemade makeup suggestions.ya got any to add?BTW e-mail me back tonight and lets see if I can get your slider video.tanks alot!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

No problemo, dude. I'll see if I can't slide it right past that firewall! By the way, I do have a suggestion. Paste down small pieces of tissue with liquid latex. Once the latex has dried, you can rip open the tissue beneath it, giving the impression of ripped open wounds. One of the make up artists at Shipwreck did this, and it was pretty effective, particularly with the rest of the make up and fake blood applied.



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Good one David,I forgot about the ole tissue for skin bit!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

How about using panty hose (calm down Rod) for fake skin! Take a pair of panty hose (I said calm down Rod) and cut them lengthwise and cut off the toe. Stretch them out over a pan or something and secure. Paint them with liquid latex and let dry. When you release them the (I mean it Rod!) panty hose won't shrink back but you can still stretch them. Now cut to what ever shape you want. Make sure and put a little talcum powder on the latex so it won't stick to itself.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Spookylittlegirl.....I would try looking for flicker bulbs anywhere that sells lighting. Many have mentioned here that alot of stores are already putting out xmas decorations-my town included-so you should be able to find the flickerbulbs before long. I am so glad I grabbed up dozens of them last year on clearance. By the way, they flicker like fire and are nightlite size but not really brite.Would be very nice for your sconces---your punchbowl sounds great too!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Creeptbob,I(slobber,slobber)am trying to contain myself(slobber,slobber).LOL.Never heard of that trick before but it would worth a try.So after you cut it what do you do with it?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Maybe leave them intact and make some chick REALLY uncomfortable?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Dat was a GOOD one BUDDY!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Rod (handing him a towel to wipe off the drool) I've used it on some of my props as falling off skin etc. You can still stretch it a little and sometimes it's easier to use than tissue paper.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Ohh,(slobber,slobber).Do you wear it on your face or other body parts?

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You just like the idea because it has something to do with "latex". LOL. Actually I haven't tried it on me just my prop's. It's not whole, I cut it into a sheet, lengthwise then cut off the toe's. It would probably be a great effect for your corpses too Rod. Here's the website I got the idea from http://www.geocities.com/primitivepictures2001/dirtnap.html

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Wuold it go good with the fluffy slippers and curlers?lol!

rod spain


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Deadna, I just got back on to read your post. I still have plenty of time but I like to get everything set up early so that I can work out any bugs......like the sconces I originally glue gunned onto a wooden plaque and those fell off in a week's time so I had to drill them. I try to stay away from power tools whenever possible due to my limited skill.....well, power drills anyhow. heehee. I'm glad that you have seen the flicker bulbs in action because I wasn't sure how bright they would be. Anyone ever try painting a light bulb. I wonder if that might work.......


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Spookylittlegirl, as long as it is a "low" wattage bulb it should be ok. Although a small 40 watt bulb will give out alot of heat. You might try to find some "high" heat paint. They come in several color's.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks creepybob. I'm trying several ideas right now to see what will look the best. My hubby is having a fit with all of my extension cords right now. Luckily we live right down the street from the old fire dept. heehee

I'll get you my pretty.
And your little dog too.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Spookylittlegirl. I've painted light bulbs before. If your going to do it I wouldn't recommend anything over a 40 watt bulb. Use Mod Podge to thin your paint a bit. It also helps the paint adhere to the glass better. 


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

Never heard of the mod podge stuff. where do you get that?? What is it?

I'll get you my pretty.
And your little dog too.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Leave it to Putrid to say go out and get something that probably only exists in his neighborhood!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You can get it at Micheal's.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Spookylittlegirl, Mod Podge is a glue/sealant used for making collages. When it dries it's totally water proof. You should be able to get it at Wal-Marts and around here Frank's and Michael's. Usualy find it with the glue in the craft section. There is another product out that's cheaper and should do just as well. Forgot it's name.
If you can't find it try using a clear acrylic sealant. Also available at Wal-Mart and most craft stores. I don't know how well it will stay on the glass but it will thin the paint down. Worst thing that could happen is the paint will flake off when you box the bulb up after Halloween.

Rod, I have to get permission to leave my neighborhood. The strait jacket makes it hard to do any shopping on my own. But it does keep the store detectives from following me around. LOL






Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you good with your toe's? I like the straight jacket better than the work boot's!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I can see it now..Putrid in no clothes except a leather full lenghth apron NOW with a strait jacket TRYING to shoplift with his toes!!Whats next?Me on the cover of GQ covered in latex,furry slippers and curlers in my hair and Bob on the cover of Playgirl in his busted zipper Jessica Rabbit outfit!Ya can tell that Halloween is getting near strange things are going on.BWAHAHAH.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

We could all end up on Martha Stewurd's mag cover. LOL "It's a good thing."



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

NOW THATS SCAREY!!!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Gee, and I was hoping for the cover of "Better Homes and Gargoyles" too!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That was a cute one David!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Cute? CUTE??? If I'm down to being cute...I'd better nip off and shoot myself!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Okay!OKAY!IT WASN'T CUTE!BUT DO i GIVE IT A PUTRID STINKARAMA STICKER?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's more like it! Now yer talkin'!!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Give that guy a cupie corpse!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Wouldn't ya know it. I get started on my first clown corpse 'clown on a stick' and it starts to rain. Trying to paper mache is no fun when it's raining.

Dead clown 'It's a good thing'


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey putrid is that called a "clown kabob"?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL 


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

It must be hard to cook with those clown shoes flopping all over the place.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You can always play bob for the red noses!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Besides, when you cook them that way, they taste funny.

(get it? cooking clowns...taste funny...hey, we're talking major yuks here!)

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*YUK! YUK! Isn't that what one cannibal clown said to the other after asking if dinner tastes funny, YUK! YUK!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yup, and it's the same reason sharks won't eat clowns too, cause they taste funny. It's it amazing that the jokes about clowns are actually funnier than clowns themselves?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I always hated clowns..not that they scare me,
I just always thought they were boring. I love what we're doing with them this year, scary clowns are cool!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey you can't play me for the red noses. Well on second though I might enjoy that[:0][:0][:0]

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## Hooded Shadow (Aug 29, 2003)

I am prolly gonna add a dummy or something to the front porch this year

[8] Hooded [8]

Queen of Hearts, King of Spades, when you die, I'll make you pay


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Hooded,what kind of dummy are ya gonna put up this year?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Why not set the George Bush dummy on your porch? Since it will just sit there looking stupid and confused, everyone will think it's the real thing!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Hooded Shadow. Dummies are cool. I don't remember who posted it but someone told of having a dummy on some hay bails in the front yard. Kept it there all week. On Halloween night this person traded places with the dummy and jumped up to scare the TOTs. A good easy scare for ya.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That wasn't you,was it?!Putrid?

rod spain


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Not so much "adding" as I am doing my haunt for the first time ever. Just bought a house last November, so this is a first for me.

So far, I plan on placing a tombstone behind cemetery fence with a spotlight shining on it. I am also gonna place a burnt skeleton in front of the tombstone, trying to simulate it coming from out of the ground. Also, I am gonna hang a huge bat by the front door and am placing a rabid-looking dog on the porch, too. Also on the porch, there is gonna be a skull and a pumpkin fountain with a knife sticking out the top. 

It's a start, and after seeing pics of everyones haunts on this site, I have much inspiration to add bigger and better things. Of course, I can't wait to see what I can pick up for next year when everyone starts having after Halloween sales.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Crow welcome to the "Best" Halloween forum on the net. Ask us anything to help you and we'll deliver. We have a wide variety of talent here.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks creepybob! I will definately seek advice from the best!


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*We are adding more people to the haunt!!
Creepy you have raked up the post....WHERE is the
ghoulies and ghosties and long leggety beasties and things
that go.....bump in the night>>>OOOOOO
Dawn...the BLACK WIDOW 

Mademouselle ~~ Countess''Dawn''- Von ~~ Frankenstein~~ *


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanx Dawn. It seem's I don't have a life but I do. I just like yakin with all of you and helping the newbie's out to make their haunt the best they can.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Welcome The Crow 1994. Any question you have we'll do are best to answer or make up something that sounds good anyway. LOL

Remember my Halloween friend, it's not the size of the haunt you put up. It's the amount of heart you put into it that counts.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## Eerie Myst (Aug 28, 2002)

*Putrid is 110% correct on that one. A few years back my Mom (aka Wicked) and my sisters and I didn't have much of anything to put out in the front yard, but we dressed up like some really freaky lookin' zombies and played our parts to a "T" and scared the crap out of people. So if you throw yourself into what ever it is you want to be...people will know...and they will RUN! LOL! For your first Halloween in new house you couldn't have come to a better place for ideas! And as Creepy Bob so amply stated "we have a wide veriety of talent here". I don't think there's anything you can ask that someone won't be able to help with. Oh yes, and a great big WELCOME TO THE BOARD!*

Enjoy that dead girl's body


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!  And I couldn't agree with you guys more, it is the heart you put into your haunt that counts. And from the pictures I have seen and the postings you guys have made, I can tell there is a lot of heart involved in your haunts.

I already have tons of ideas for future Halloweens thanks to you guys.

In fact, I am going to try and build a small cemetery fence this year. You guys have been tremendous in helping me come up with plans and ideas. The "search" button is my new best friend.  If you guys have any "pointers" or any resolutions to possible obstacles that I may encounter when building the fence, I appreciate any input.

I plan on using 1/2" PVC, 1x2 lumber, and 3" PVC for the posts.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, let's see. This year I think I'll be adding to my haunt...oh that's right. Nothing. I forgot. I don't have a haunt.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

But David,you do have a "Haunted Apartment"!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Actually, it's a beach cottage. But those pictures are really old. My comp station is currently sitting where the interior graveyard was. Of course, there's always the bedroom closet. That's still full of Grinningbook's clothes, and that sure haunts me. Maybe I should hang my Shipwreck costumes and awards beside them. Then the thing would just be choked full of ghosts, wouldn't it?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well there you go.Make it as Dark and gory as possible then invite a girl to spend the night.When she falls asleep then wakes up you can be dressed in a hockey mask with a fake chain saw going!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Nothing like a closet full of skeletons ay David? You'll be fine my Halloween friend. 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Paul. That closet of mine is beginning to remind of something out of "Monsters, Inc." I mean, every time I reach in there for a jacket, I gotta spend ten minutes pulling the knives out of my back befofe I can put it on! Good thing I keep my wet suits on a hook behind the bathroom door, otherwise I'd start drawing sharks!

And you know Rod, I like that idea of yours. In fact, I was going to try that this morning. Only problem was, when I pulled back the covers, SHE was wearing the hockey mask. Then I remembered that I'd put it on her in self-defense. Let's face it, the last girl in the bar looks pretty damned good at 2 a.m. But in the morning its a toss up between offering her coffee or offering to bury her again!!!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

LMAO MAJORLY!!!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

But, you know, seriously, as the theme of this thread denotes...it has been years since I really decorated this place. So I think I'll take it on myself to take out and dust off all the pieces in my impressive collection of Halloween decorations and see just what I can do with this place! It'll be fun as heck!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Go for it Dude!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

As the Godfather's pizza guy say's "Just do it!"

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I thought that was NIke!?*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I thought so to. Maybe he was wearing his Nikes to go out and deliver Godfather pizzas.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Yeah--and MAYBE he's smokin' CRACK!! lol*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Out of a pipe MADE from his old Nikes!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey no fair, I was away from the computer. He did say it although I think he just said "Do it" instead of "Just do it". You damned somabochin fargin iceholes (Johnny Dangerously).

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess the advertising department for Godfather Pizza might have messed up, which would be easy to do since Godfather pizza sorta tastes like an old shoe!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You got that right!!! I haven't liked Godfather's in a long time.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's cause they collect their pepperoni -- before slicing, of course -- while walking the dog with a popper scooper.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*You damned somabochin fargin iceholes!! LMAO-LSTD! That and, G**Damn it! some of it itches!* 


The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## ravendoreasylum (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello and good evening fellow haunters! Just wanted to add a note, ask if anyone has a haunt in Arizona as we do. We moved into our first home last year and pics will be on our web page soon. This year we have as insane asylum theme..although[xx(]due to poverty the padded walls design will not be available nor real straight jackets..we will have to improvise.. but as someone mentioned lawsuits by scaredy cats always stifle our creativity!

Once upon a midnight dreary...


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Tell them that if they Don't play right we'll sic Hannabel Lecter on them!

rod spain


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL! I've got to say that I just LOVE you guys! I've read through this entire thread and it was very entertaining.
I'm adding a couple of things to my yard this year. I want to have a spider that comes out from under a tomb-stone and a grave jumper. I'm also working on making my existing hang-man kick and move. Finally, I want to make a FCG if I can just figure out how to use it outside without a ceiling! 
I'm also adding some miscellaneous stuff and props, such as my first Bucky skeleton and skulls (I've got other skeletons, but no Bucky ones) and a lot of spiders since this year's theme is "Arachnaphobia".


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hello sheepies666

are theme this year is PIRATES, LOL...All got started around my 1800's serving wench costume.

The spiders wouldn't work around here. My 13yr old is HIGHLY, beyond arachniphobic. Your idea sounds cool tho.

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Then try FAKE SHARKS!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, I saw this great mask at the Halloween Club earlier this year...It was a shark that fit over your entire head as if it were swallowing you! No kidding, I tried it on and checked it out in the mirror. It was funny as hell!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That sounds great!

rod spain


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw that too Dave! It can be found at halloween shop.com or something like that.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Cool! I haven't seen it anywhere at any of the shops around here this year!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Too bad,it sounds like a Keeper to me!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Sound's fishy to me.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I did flounder a bit over buying one!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Did anyone see my FLIPPER??!!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

No, and you should be doing that behind closed doors too, perv! LOL


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HEHEHE!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

OUCH

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh sorry Moon,didn't mean to hit you in the eye with my FLIPPER(as Rod and Moon go back in David's closet and close the door)

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

that wasn't my eye, ROD. ;- /

And no one is letting you outta the closet for a while, Bwhahahahahhaha

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

God, I'm NEVER gonna get that jacket back, am I?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Would you wear it? LOL



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

No but he probably sniff it for awhile!

rod spain


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Again with the sharks Dave?!? I swear you must get along swimmingly with them!! Hyuck hyuck!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

It's just that I can't ignore them since they made that loan for me.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

A loan!?! Don't be shellfish!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, what could I do? They demanded a fin, but all I had on me was a sand dollar! I tried to tell them it was a fluke, but they told me to clam up if I knew what was good for me. The whole thing was giving me a haddock, so I got in my Baraccuda and split!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Holy mackerel!!! Did that really happen or was that just a wet dream?

Dark Gardener


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

It was kinda salty!

rod spain


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

You guys keep me "reeling"!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Reeling, huh? Mako you better stop getting tanked so often!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

I would never do that!!! I wouldn't want to get crabs!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

What he didn't tell ya was that he really is a ROCK LOBSTER!

rod spain


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Rod, I do have some corals ya know!!!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Corals? What a bunch of ship! I heard about that marine, Marlin. He said you had a fine yellow tail, to say nothing of a treasure chest! But he's sunk now, and from what I sea, we could have a swell time. I'm not shrimp myself, after all. Besides, I'll take you to some of the chops where they're having a sail. Just let me stop at this shell station for some gas! Now wave.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

hey you forgot....YOU CAN TUNE A PIANO BUT YOU CAN'T TUNA FISH!!!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Tuna piano? I gotta get outta here...what a dive!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

What cha been smokin'..seaweed?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah...a real reefer!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

YUK!YUK!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm eeling kinda silly right now.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Things I'm adding to my haunt this year...
Insane Clown Theme: [)]
Brightly painted red & yellow striped ticket booth w/awning and bloody hand prints all over it, " creepy booth attendant" inside, but visible from the three windows around the booth.
Demon Clown on stilts.
Ring Master.
Various static physco clown props.
Life size skeleton/clown marionette.
My version of "Bucky Spiderman"
My version of "Rotten Cotten" puppet (for passing out treats to the TOTS)
Misc: Lots of hula-hoops, paper mache' ballons, circus drum, skulls, old circus posters, cob webs, rats and flies

I've been a busy girl...


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

You go girl!!! We want pic's!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I really like the ticket booth idea! That rocks!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*That does sound cool Twistedsister--I guess the Twisted clown theme is a rave this year. I wonder if it has anything to do with House of 1000 corpses, and Captain Spaulding's "Murder Ride"? LOL

And Welcome to the forum--where everyday is WICKED!! LOL*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

What's Captain Spaulding's "Murder Ride?" The only Captain Spaulding I ever heard of was Groucho Marx, who said "one morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas...why it was wearing my pajamas I don't know."


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Captain Spaulding's murder ride is a scene where the 4 young people stop at this "weird"off the road gas/museum place and it has a cheap ride thru horror ride in the back of the joint.Captain Spaulding rides along and narrates all of the gruesome past happenings of the area such as Doctor Satan.Movie-House of a 1000 Corpses.

rod spain


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

I really don't know what prompted the clown craze with me this year. In the past, I have done the cemetary thing. In addition to my cemetary, I brought the indoors out and depicted a haunted house scene, complete with tattered curtains on the outside of the windows (the front of my house has a huge covered porch), book cases, lamps, A real Adams Family living room look. So, anyway the whole "Cirque Du Soul" thing is new for me this year, if you have any suggestions that could add to the flavor of my demented circus, let me know!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah how about a nine foot jumping clown like this








I got the instructions for making the mechanism Here

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Rod...the Captain Spaulding Murder ride sounds pretty cool. Creepy, that sight for your jumping mechanism rocks!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Creepy tell us that that is you on a trampoline?!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Creepy! Way cool PROP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so far behind for someone who LOVES this Holiday so much

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah David Vilething's has real good instructions and some great prop's. Rod I said I was 5ft 2 not 3 ft.LOL Thanx Moon, it did it's share of scaring the hell out of people last year. Like I said it's only three foot tall but when it's activated his body and arm's extend up to nine feet.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well I thought maybe you were in the crouching position and if somebody goosed ya then you would spring up to 9 feet!LOL!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ohhhman I bet that is too cool 


"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually Rod the goosing part is close to being true.LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

WOOO HOOOO!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ADDING TO THE HAUNT THIS year....

I am thinkin of taking 2 of Rod's Corpses and dressing them as Florida tourists...all in Colorful shirts, Socks with Sandals, ect.......

morticia

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That would be me and my wife!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

no you are too nice to be tourists...you have to come down here...drive like a MORON, expect everything for NOTHING, Make all kinds of noises when you have to wait in line at Wally World because it's others like YOU causing the line. 

Take all the handicapped parking up because someone who *REALLY* needs to use it WILL not be able to. Tip people who DEPEND on tips to survive 5% no matter WHAT kind of service you receive... Influence our elections by voting because you only live here 4 months out of the year and really don't know JACK about what's goin on to begin with.....

Fill up the hospitals so the RESIDENTS have to be transferred far away for care even tho they LIVE 5 minutes away.... Park your dam winnebegos where ever you think is OK. Scum up the lakes and run over the manatees because you can't read the NO wake signs.

I am sure you don't want me to continue what it's like living in Paradise...do you.

Let's put it this way...Halloween Horror Nights has NOTHING on Tourist-snowbird season.>>>notice they are not down here during gator mating season.

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

OOOO gator mating season,I can hardly wait!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

that's when they are HUNGRIEST...go ahead pet it...it won't bite.

When I was growing up in Lauderdale, I worked 2 miles from the beach at an AMOCO car wash (that was a KICK A$$ job for someone 16) and the idiots would constantly ask "Which way to the Beach?" we got in the habit of sending them in the opposite direction, hehehehehe

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I saw on a cable channel,"When good animals go bad",anyhow a gator handler was doing his show and as a last big finale he stuck his head in the gator's mouth but unforunatley he was sweaty and a few drops of sweat went in the gator's mouth and guess what???!!!YOU GOT IT!!1500 LBS OF SHEAR PRESSURE CAME DOWN ON THE DUMB A$$'S HEAD!NEEDLESS to say he aint doing that gig!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

HEHEHEHEHEHE

I believe didn't that happen down here? and if it wasn't the same story....It *DID* happen down here I think last year.

No one should tough Gators except that crazy A$$ Steve Irwin, LOL!!!

SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I forget who the guy waqs but it WAS down yer neck of the words.

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah I believe it was at the Indian Reservation where the "jungle Queen" (a big ole paddle boat) goes to....

During the day they have these aligator shows & stuff ...at night (thanks to my mom making us go one year for my b-day) they have these great buffets and kick butt tropical drinks in Souvenier glasses.... Now since there were 4 of us drinking, I cam home with a set of 32 glasses I think....

They also have this Polynesian show after dinner...all I remember was the outstanding number of rum runners drank during the evening.

That was back when we had a LIFE before KIDS, LOL!
morticia

SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Life before kids,I can't remember that far back.

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah well the memory comes and goes. Actually Gomez and I were together 10 yrs without kids ...We still look at eachother some days like "HOW DID THIS HAPPEN" LOL2X



SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey moon is the hubbies name really Gomez?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Creepy, am I *REALLY* Morticia?

No, hubby's name is Larry and I am Ann...We have been togather so long people say it as one word, LOL2X

Morticia...who also has a Wednesday & Pugsley now that it is October 



SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Are we really who we are?Are we all just figmens of our imagination?

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, Latex man.... I am never who I appear to be, Kepps em guessing...Know what I mean? <EG>

Hope you are well today!

It's cold here, wohooooooooo 64 this morning!!!!!!

Sure wish I could get some DAY time help with the decorating around here.

Morticia.



SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Up at 3am,out the door ny 4:30am,very chilly high 40s.

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah well we've had 2 early days in a row 
Plus he didn't get in until after 7:30 last night and had to leave at 4:30, he will be pouring 100 yrds of concrete today so I hope it stays overcast.

Long couple of weeks but never knock the OT

Morticia~ if it was 40 here we'd have a fire going 




SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well I usualy don't get too chilly and usually run around in shorts half the time in winter(in the house)but lately I've had to turn off the air conditioning and pit on long pants.

rod spain


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Have had the heat on here for over a week...brrrrrr

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Farmers almanac saids the east coast is going to get hit 6x worse then last year!! Last year I had 6' drifts...

All is done


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Misfit,
I hope this includes Florida 

I LOVe days in front of my fire place in fuzzy slippers
Hot Rum toddies and big pots of chili 

Morticia.



SARAH::"I'll be the Victim!!!"

WEDNESDAY's REPLY:: "ALL YOUR LIFE"- 

**Addams FAMILY VALUES**


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Geez, here in Southern California, if it gets below 50 degrees we're burning the furniture! We're definitely not used to cold weather around here!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

adding to the haunt...ut-oh, look out she's drinking again.....

The bodies could start piling up, big time by midnight!

Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Morticia.


*******************
Buffy: What the hell are you doing? 
Spike: I thought they were demons. 
Buffy: Way to go with the keen observiness, Jessica Fletcher.
~BtVS~


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Drinking and Halloween decorations don't mix, Morticia! Or was it that Halloween decorations don't MIX drinks?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, Wizard...I am just doin FINE, or am I doin FINE...
Or was it...oh who CARES.
The decorations aren't moving..YET. nor are they mxing drinks.

BEER GOOD, BEER FOAMY, bwhahahahahahah


*******************
Buffy: What the hell are you doing? 
Spike: I thought they were demons. 
Buffy: Way to go with the keen observiness, Jessica Fletcher.
~BtVS~


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Next morning...aspirins good! Aspirins soothing! Where the hell are the aspirins? This headache's making me blind!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Well you better get those peepers in good working order Mister Wizard--some protector you'll be at the Haunt, running around BLIND is NOT a good thing when your fighting monsters! LOL*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

SO????? how are we?

The lighting in the Cemetary SUCKS that is why you didn't get pics yet, LOL! 
Gomez needs to work on it, but we had a problem last night...Beer GOOD, BEER FOAMY

No asparine needed this morning tho, but *HOW* did my house get like this??????

Morticia.


*******************
Buffy: What the hell are you doing? 
Spike: I thought they were demons. 
Buffy: Way to go with the keen observiness, Jessica Fletcher.
~BtVS~


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Awww, Moon. It's those gremlins, you know. They come in a do the same thing to my house from the time to time too!

And don't worry about me Wicked! I'll be there to protect my four lovelies with eyes wide open! I mean, sure there's only 1,000 monsters at the Haunt and only one of me, but never tell me the odds!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I hear the Superman theme.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The Superman theme? How about the opening to the old Superman TV show from the 50s?

"Faster than a speeding bullet! More powerful than a locomotive! Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound!

Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird? It's a plane?

NO! IT'S SUPERMAN!

Superman, who can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands -- and who, as Clark Kent, mild mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper -- fights the never ending battle for truth, justice and the American way!"

Flag waves as the music fades....


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

"Its a bird!""It's a plane!"SPLATTTT!(IN THE EYE.)David,"Its a damn bird!"

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Better be glad elephant's don't fly!!! Well the cemetary fence is going this weekend. I hated painting that thing! What a pain in the but. The wife is still busy making nasty looking corpses but they look great!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Here's the wifes latest corpsation.








She's demented alright!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Creepy you are married to one very Talented LAdy! The creation is disgusting 

My pirate theme fell thru...ran out of budget and guess I am going to have to order skeletons EARLY from Bucky's next year.

Morticia

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Creepy,can I take her out on a date?I bet she doesn't eat much!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good morning ROD i see we are both up with the Roosters.... I'd mail ya but Hauntmail is down 

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah Rod you can if your her type!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## creepymama (Oct 10, 2003)

This year, we've spent the majority of our budget to rebuild some props to make them more sturdy. We just kind-of had them "rigged" in the past years. 
We will be adding spiders on the house, Jason, some sort of ghoul leaning out of our bonus room window (over the garage), and better lighting. Hopefully, I'll have pics to show one day...right now, we can't get out of the garage (where we're working on it all) long enough to do anything!!

"All of my neighbors think I'm a FREAK! I'm sure it's not the graves and zombies roaming the yard..."


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

That prop is great Creepybob! Your wife is a MASTER! 
I'm dropping the dead clown circus theme. Don't have the heart to put clown paint on my corpses. I'm going to paint up like a dead clown instead and dance among the corpses and stones. Finished a stand up corpse, started a partial exposed open coffin, and have 2 more rib cages made for two more stand ups. 


'What’s all this flack about my bitter end. None of the rest of me tastes any better.'


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank's guy's for the kind praise. The wife is truly a gore specialist. I don't like when she look's at me while holding the knife though when she's complaining about not having any real corpses.AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! She probably would like to lop off my head and use it as a display. AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You could say that you'd be losing your head over her!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Lorana Bobbit isn't a hero of hers?



'What’s all this flack about my bitter end. None of the rest of me tastes any better.'


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now thats hitting below the belt!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well here's a couple of pic's of a recent addition this year. I decided to make "fake" boarded up window's out of styrofoam. They really set off the display.
















I made one for the side window and our picture window in front as shown here








Pretty cool huh?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HEY!!!THAT LOOKS LIKE WHERE MY MOTHER-IN LAW LIVES!!!!!lol!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

no not pretty cool...waaaaayyyyy freakin cool 

Morticia

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Awesome creepybob!

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

It kinda looks like the groom is feeling the bride up! Too funny!

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I wish I was that Groom.BWHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

No, no, no. The skeleton is holding a knife in the brides stomach.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I STILL want to be the groom!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well? Anyone add anything new???

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

I am going to give the cemetery a Louisiana bayou feel. Above ground casket holders and two awesome lamp posts I found in my Grandmother's attic. The lamp posts will be mounted on top of two pillars on each corner of the cemetery. We visited the Houston aquarium this past weekend and that is where the inspiration for the Louisiana bayou theme has sprouted. Instead of the crypt facade over the garage, I am going to build a bayou shack facade! Complete with hanging moss, lightning bugs, and a pneumatic alligator if I can find one cheap! Of course there will be zombies and Vampires as usual!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

That sounds cool! For next year I am going with some of the movie horror guy's. I would like to make a Jason or Mike prop on a platform that they will walk in an oval that makes them look like they are walking and stabbing.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Wolfen- that sounds wonderful!!! 

I have been in need of something to tweak the interior for my Halloween Staff Breakfast...trust me, providing "shock value" for a bunch of folks that take care of crazy people for a living is not an easy task...Soooo, I have come upon a theme that I think will provide a touch of drama...I will be using vintage birdcages filled with candles, placed all around the room. The table will be graced with black feathers, black sunflower seeds, cracked eggshells, and perhaps a few birdnests -if I'm able to allocate them- if not, scattered loose twigs and branches will do. I am scouting around for a soundtrack of spooky bird sounds. I'm considering taxidermied crows, but am undecided. And, of course, it only makes sense to play one of my favorite DVDs- The Birds... If you can think of anything else that I should add to complete the look, I'd love the input!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't forget to add a bird's nest somewhere filled with broken open shells and a couple of evil -looking chicks (and I don't just mean your girlfriends!)

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey! How do you know what my girlfriends look like?!? ;D

Dark Gardener


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Girlfriend's? Did I miss something? LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well this year I'm going to add a bridge so people can onlt walk to the front door and not into the prop's like some of the pain in the neck kids did last year. I'll also have a low platform to attatch the props to so I can have some tubes underneath running the fog to different places. How about you?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at Here in this forum


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Why stuff like this of course,,,,,,









I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Looks to me like you could really have an open relationship with the girl on the right.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

It looks like all they want to do is lay around and do nothing!!!

rod spain


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

classic examples of the eil exes

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Body
Those lovelies give me the :willies: everytime I see a new picture of them.....[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/scared2.gif[/image]

and what am I adding to my haunt this year?????? Well, of course the *WIZARD* and one *Bodybags* who is comin to visit in the fall [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bouncey.gif[/image]



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*<div align="left">[image]http://www.gifs.net/animate/sk030.gif[/image]</div id="left">
<center>* Last night you were... unhinged, you were like some desperate howling demon, you frightened me...do it again.
</center>*


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you going to have them as corpse's?He, he, he, he.

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, like I've always said, DEAD GUYS ROCK!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Are you going to have them as corpse's?He, he, he, he.


Can't think of any *BODY* I'd rather have 

and David will be here to help me with my pirate theme. If the $$ keep being good...I am also going to have to talk to the boss of Creative corpses.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*<div align="left">[image]http://www.gifs.net/animate/sk030.gif[/image]</div id="left">
<center>* Last night you were... unhinged, you were like some desperate howling demon, you frightened me...do it again.
</center>*


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Well,
I have given the thought if I should go scary this year..... The outside will be done to lure them in and then change the tables on them once inside. No one under the age of 15 permitted will be placed at the front door unless a parent is willing to go in with them. The other side of the house will take care of the little TOTs.

The long hall will be done texas chainsaw style i.e. 4'x8' flesh sheets (about 8 of them)At the end of the hall is the staircase going upstairs to the second floor. (this is where I will be ... Waiting)[}]
The TOTs will come down the hall and make a right into the middle room where I will have a make shift hall out of pvc pipe fittings and the black covering you use to keep the weeds out of your flower beds. It's like garbage bag material/plastic. Just have to stock up on black duct tape. 
Once they make it down the small hall they will enter our living room. Here is where the candy will be. LOTS OF CANDY !!!!!! The thing is .... the candy will be in the top of heads,bodies,hands holding candy,stuck between toes and so forth. I think you get the picture. 

When the TOTs get what they want they need to go back down the hall they entered from. [}][}][}][}]  The fun begins.

When entering our house there are 2 ways to get into our living room. You could iether go down the hall ... or come through the front door and hang a right. This doorway will be covered so nobody can use it. I will place a friend there so when they start down the hall to leave he/she can jump out and scream " where do you think your going" and slam the front door. On that cue I will come out and try to start the chainsaw (no chain of course and also will not start it)
The thought of somebody trying to start a chainsaw is kinda scary to me other than to get it the first time pull. All along swinging above all of us is the little red bulb flickering to the sound of screams. [}] [}] [}]  

Toepincher [xx(]



"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Toe,
where are you again? I wanna come!
Sounds awesome.... I also wanna take a trip to Michighan to check out another haunter....where is that LOTTO money?????

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*<div align="left">[image]http://www.gifs.net/animate/sk030.gif[/image]</div id="left">
<center>* Last night you were... unhinged, you were like some desperate howling demon, you frightened me...do it again.
</center>*


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha,
Everybody is welcome ....... just have to come to Pennsylvania / Wilkes-Barre. Find your way to I80 east/west or I81 north/south and you will land right in my backyard. Take care. 

Toepincher

"The thought of Halloween is always there ..... even when it rains."


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, Pincher... it does sound pretty cool!

The wife and I were hoping to have a house of our own this year, and one of our best helpers moved away from the upstairs apartment, but unfortunately looks like we'll still be in the same place through halloween... next year, definetly though! 

At least there's enough of a front yard to make a decent graveyard... complete with crypt. 

This year we'll be rigging up some "moonlight" lighting to illuminate the GY areas a bit better, and I'm going to try to work a bit better on my graveyard soundtrack. My helper did it last year (and a damn good job, too) by using a computer with several different instances of WinAmp running through different controlled sound cards. This allowed us to run some random sounds occasionally, through different speakers, while at the same time have the overall "wind" sound going. Upstairs was, of course, the TLM with the custom soundtrack running that I gave to whoever asked last year. Ahh dang, I just realized that since I don't get along with the upstairs people, we'll need to put everything DOWNSTAIRS this year... and the upstairs was such a good TLM area...

Maybe I need to look into a house sooner than I thought... 


-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Toe that does sound great!!! As I said a few pages back I'm going to concentrate on lighting this year. It seems that lighting is almost more important that the actual effect.

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Newt in Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

New this year: A new exit routed through a brick-arched vaulted hallway that runs over a deep pit full of.........mother-in-laws!
They always advise to leave the customers gasping , saving the most fearful experience for last!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Gym, you're starting to sound like Rod.. now THAT'S scary!!



FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn that was scary!!!

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Newt in Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Can you imagine being in a pit full of mother-in-laws??!!Now THAT IS.....HELL!!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Remember what comment John Lennon said concerning his first Mother-in-law? Something like he hated the thought of her chewing on his silverware because her teeth left marks on it!
"GGRRR!" "Bad Monster, down, down!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

WALMARTS CHEESE CLOTH IS 54 CENTS PER YARD IF THERE WERE ANY CHEAPER JUST ME I'D KNOW(CRAFT SECTION YOU'LL NEED TO ASK WHERE IT IS,USUALLY IN BOX SOLD PER YARD)
HAPPY HALLOWEEN

isis11571


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't think I'll be adding anything like I wanted to this year. How about some of you newbie's? What are you adding?

_They mostly come out at night........Mostly "Newt in Aliens"
Check out my pic's Here in this forum_


----------

